# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Chords and tab books on tenor guitar

## DENNY7P

When ever ordering learning material for differant instruments,it  takes two or three times before i get any  thing any good ,any help from anybody???? for country and irish music

----------


## mandroid

See :  http://guitar.to/folder/ukulele.html 

 software offers  several of the popular tenor guitar chords in various tunings .

and its basic link is Free to visit.. link came off the MC Home page

in GDAE you can use  Ohmson's music theory of modern mandolin, 

 in CGDA you can find Jazz banjo chords and instructional Material.

And in DGBE  being the 4 highest strings of a Guitar tuning . OOdles of guitar stuff printed 

May be out of print, as my copy is very old : 
Oak Publications "a folksingers Guide To Chords and Tuning"
 (c) 1967, by Jerry Silverman . 
library of Congress # 67-20801
ISBN # 0-8256-0061-8

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Pete Martin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenor_guitar

Look at the bottom of the page for the lonk to Gary Lee Moores tenor chord book:
The Tenor Guitar - Getting Started in Fiddle Backup

----------

